# Rule Changes at Jennette's for 2020



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

So for this season Pin Rigging will be done from one corner , North or South , the corner not Pin Rigging is for Sight Casting the Kings and Cobia , Both groups will pay the 8.00 King /Cobia fee plus the regular fishing fee , There's a Jigging Lane between the two groups , Not sure what they classified as Jigging but Sight Casters can't throw in the Jigging Lane , They list it on their fee's as King/Cobia fishing no longer Pin Rigging I'm guessing so the Sight Casting group has to pay the extra fee for fairness ,


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

That should make it fun out there all pin riggers in one corner so that a couple sight casters can throw a bucktail every now and then, most of those sightcasters are pricks anyway


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Harrymanz said:


> That should make it fun out there all pin riggers in one corner so that a couple sight casters can throw a bucktail every now and then, most of those sightcasters are pricks anyway


Not all the are pricks but there are some strong options , I don't think they'll want to pay 8.00 more in hopes of seeing something to throw at . Most Pin Riggers aren't going to be happy with losing half there choices to setup , But since Jennette's is the longest one now it's the only one worth Pin Rigging from till / if Nags Head and Avalon gets rebuilt , I'm aware of a good number of season pass holders that have not renewed their passes and won't . I'm sure a number of regular's that aren't season pass holders will just go fish else where too. I don't see this helping their bottom line but since it is State owned I guess you can operate at a loss since it's just taxpayers money , I can't think of anything Government owned that breaks even or makes a profit if their is let know .


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I think that they are just trying to make everybody happy. Have fun out there.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Eltonjohn said:


> I think that they are just trying to make everybody happy. Have fun out there.


 They are appeasing a very small group that's crying out the loudest and alienating a larger customer base , Seems to be the norm in this Country lately .


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Maybe everyone would benefit from learning to fish side by side 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Man that was the best part of my pin rigging experience, watching reactions when sightcasters crossed anchor lines.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Thats a good word for it "reactions" usually plenty of room for all but with the other piers in the situation there in theres no telling how many will be out there. I do my fishing on the beach side of that line anyway ... almost time to catch fiddlers and fleas woo hoo


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Harrymanz said:


> almost time to catch fiddlers and fleas woo hoo


 yes indeed... ready to catch some sheepers myself! I also have a blast catching shads, that's coming up really soon.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I was set up last year in the north corner with a real pretty blue fish swimming around when i heard a couple tourist talking about a big turtle coming in from the south. It had a big 60+ pounder swimming with it. And wouldn't you know some guy starts blasting away with a buck tail. The fish make a swipe at the buck tail and turned to head out to see with the turtle never once looking at my live bait. I sure am glad i was the only one fishing that day.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> I was set up last year in the north corner with a real pretty blue fish swimming around when i heard a couple tourist talking about a big turtle coming in from the south. It had a big 60+ pounder swimming with it. And wouldn't you know some guy starts blasting away with a buck tail. The fish make a swipe at the buck tail and turned to head out to see with the turtle never once looking at my live bait. I sure am glad i was the only one fishing that day.


If that happened with a Rail full of Pin Riggers I'll bet it would have been a sight to see


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah. You got to love having the rail all to yourself.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> Yeah. You got to love having the rail all to yourself.


Only had that pleasure a handful of times, It was nice but I like the fellowship of a bunch of like minded fellow fishermen to share the experience with , It's not always about catching fish It's about the event.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> So for this season Pin Rigging will be done from one corner , North or South , the corner not Pin Rigging is for Sight Casting the Kings and Cobia , Both groups will pay the 8.00 King /Cobia fee plus the regular fishing fee , There's a Jigging Lane between the two groups , Not sure what they classified as Jigging but Sight Casters can't throw in the Jigging Lane , They list it on their fee's as King/Cobia fishing no longer Pin Rigging I'm guessing so the Sight Casting group has to pay the extra fee for fairness ,


That will make for an "interesting season"............... You just KNOW EVERYONE that is sightcasting for alberts are going to be PROUD of a pier that will charge extra to do that... And someone seeing a cobia with a rod that has ANY chance to cast at it and hasn't paid the fee is going to hold that cast back?? Like I said it ought to be interesting...... lol


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Gotta love the peaceful atmosphere that pier fishing provides hahaha https://youtu.be/6NEVb34HIhI


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Eltonjohn said:


> Gotta love the peaceful atmosphere that pier fishing provides hahaha https://youtu.be/6NEVb34HIhI


It can be entertaining


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> That will make for an "interesting season"............... You just KNOW EVERYONE that is sightcasting for alberts are going to be PROUD of a pier that will charge extra to do that... And someone seeing a cobia with a rod that has ANY chance to cast at it and hasn't paid the fee is going to hold that cast back?? Like I said it ought to be interesting...... lol


I have a couple popping rods I built this winter with Daiwa Millionaire ll's on them. Likely a smaller Cobia would be fine with those setups. I know I would not hold back, I am FHB. Likely though because I pretty much retired from King Fishing OBX piers I will not be likely be "That Guy"

I know back in the Day Wacko strolled out and busted up 2 50 pounders on a Cobia rod before the fish had a chance to get to the pin rigs. Wacko had the best setup, a big spinning reel on a 6' stout rod and heavy Cobia Jigs, he would drop the jig in front of the Cobia and let it fall, if he saw the Cobia go down to give chase, he started reeling real fast and hooked up and because Wacko is Wacko he let them pin riggers know all about it

Back in the day the Red Head and I had just got off work after fretting all day long that the water was Prime and we were stuck on the Job.

We kept all our gear in the old Pier house already rigged up.

I was rushing so I was perhaps 75 feet ahead of the Red Head.

I was looking over the rail and spied a 60 pound Cobia swimming slowly beside the Pier. Pier was largely empty that day.

I cracked up with laughter, untied from the rod stack I carried over my shoulder a 6500 popping rod that had a Butter Bean bucktail combo jig on it and pitched the jig in front of the Cobia's nose.

Cobia sucked it down and I set the hook, laughing even harder as the Cobia swam away from the Pier and Red Head caught up and started get heated

The Cobia then decided to turn around and go around a piling, he broke me off and I was not longer giddy.

King Mackerel will often feed into the Current. Cobia seem to prefer to swim with the current especially in the Spring on the OBX. One side of the Piers will be better fishing on any given day. Not sure how the Government will be able to sort that out


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Haven't heard FHB for a while.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Drumdum said:


> That will make for an "interesting season"............... You just KNOW EVERYONE that is sightcasting for alberts are going to be PROUD of a pier that will charge extra to do that... And someone seeing a cobia with a rod that has ANY chance to cast at it and hasn't paid the fee is going to hold that cast back?? Like I said it ought to be interesting...... lol


When a Cobia going swimming by and all the paid Sight Casters start throwing and the non-paid too that will be a show for sure .


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

So if I want to to throw at a Cobia I have to pay extra and stand in the corner? Glad to see pier rules reflecting California's mentality.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

NC KingFisher said:


> So if I want to to throw at a Cobia I have to pay extra and stand in the corner? Glad to see pier rules reflecting California's mentality.


But it's a Big Corner , I wonder if your not in the Sight Casting corner do you still have to pay the extra fee to throw at a Cobia going by


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know why they have to make it so difficult. Here's the rule they need to have. Pin riggers pay extra and get the end. No sight casting at cobia coming up the side past the last wind mill. Once the fish clears all live bait bombs away. Throw at a fish in baits get thrown off pier. Seems simple to me.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

By the way if there are several guys in the south with baits and i am in the north corner and a fish swims through all their baits and gets to the middle and turns out to sea without ever coming close to my bait, fair game. I'm going to tell the guys with buck tails to send it. Have i ever caught a cobia no. Do i want to hell yeah but if he ain't going to eat my bait i at least like to see someone else get him.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> But it's a Big Corner , I wonder if your not in the Sight Casting corner do you still have to pay the extra fee to throw at a Cobia going by


I'm willing to find out soon as it's warm enough, way I see it fish that's not in the baits is fair game either way. Rules don't address if your plugging and the fish hits your plug.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jwalker said:


> I don't know why they have to make it so difficult. Here's the rule they need to have. Pin riggers pay extra and get the end. No sight casting at cobia coming up the side past the last wind mill. Once the fish clears all live bait bombs away. Throw at a fish in baits get thrown off pier. Seems simple to me.


That was the way it was back when I started Pin Rigging but some started crying that it wasn't fair that Pin Riggers had the end and they only had from the Green Line back to the Pier House because we all know you can only catch fish on the end


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> So if I want to to throw at a Cobia I have to pay extra and stand in the corner? Glad to see pier rules reflecting California's mentality.


What is the name of the Pier in SE NC or Myrtle Beach that has two levels on the end and has a roped off area similar to Studio 54 in NYC? Which is not in California by the way, which in case anyone is interested is where I am from. I went there in 1996 and visitors could not even walk out and look at the fishing rigs, they were real serious, had numbers on plastic anchor rod holders. On the OBX everyone crowded around when a big fish was at the pier on the rod.

About time for you fellas to start catching a King or two down South.

I almost left for the OBX this morning but a hard NE wind will show up Saturday, so I decided to work instead, and wait for a better wind window.

Before they had Green Lines or Jigging lanes or Sight casting only, there were unwritten rules and blocker rods and the King Fishermen and Drum Fishermen on the OBX had control of the T. On NHP I used to chuck out a heaver with no bait or rig on it next to my pin rig, so that the jiggers would tangle in that line before they put my bait in danger. It blocked a lot a grief and then a Federal Judge from Richmond VA got Andy owner of NHP to institute the very first OBX jigging lane. They painted white stripes on the railing. Your pin rig rods could not be placed over the white stripe, but if the wind was up the bow in the live-bait line would clutter up the jigging lane. Judge was always complaining that he was being boxed out of Spanish and Bluefish jigging, by the miscreant King Fishermen. I made it a point to stay out of this Judge's Courtroom as he would have locked me up for good Judge had no jurisdiction over Garbo and it bothered him as unlike today I was a real smart ass back in the day. For $100 you could fish for Kings every day of the season and then switch to Drum. $100 was a lot more money in 1985 than today, but one 50 Pound King paid for it and the next King was pure profit

Someone I know will likely catch a Drum tonight or tomorrow at the Secret Spot before the wind change. I hope it is not that Farmer who caught the first two in 2017 twenty yards down the beach from me and 100 yards inshore of me. I would prefer it to be someone entered in the MAN Tournament. Hopefully a new Champ will emerge in 2020, someone like Kyle or that Moyock fella, a passing of the Golden Heaver to Gen X. 

Which reminds me, if you think you have better bait, a better cast, more time and desire you too can enter the 2020 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament. Funny thing about this particular tournament, you cannot win it with luck alone unlike those one or two day events, it Starts tonight and ends December 31, 2020.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe that would be Apache Garbo, I'm sitting in a lay down yard about 90 miles north of where the tournament may or may not start tonight, due to a hotline bait hook up on Boston's I will be headed elsewhere this weekend to deliver a shipment. I'm not to worried about catching a king, sure I'll run into one or twelve again this year by accident on the boat. Just don't have any interest in paying extra to stand in the corner


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

NC KingFisher said:


> I believe that would be Apache Garbo, I'm sitting in a lay down yard about 90 miles north of where the tournament may or may not start tonight, due to a hotline bait hook up on Boston's I will be headed elsewhere this weekend to deliver a shipment. I'm not to worried about catching a king, sure I'll run into one or twelve again this year by accident on the boat. Just don't have any interest in paying extra to stand in the corner


Standing in the corner was were I spent a lot of my early days in school ,I don't see me paying to do that to fish .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jennette's Pier is now closed due to the virus


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

No entry to the OBX after 2 PM.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jwalker said:


> No entry to the OBX after 2 PM.


Just spoke to the Redheaded fella, its going to be hard on the Dare County residents, especially the ones who work in tourist related industries.

Friday this week will have a dusk high tide at the Point, but the RedHead is worried the Park Service will chain off the ramps if Federal Employees are asked to not come to work.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garboman said:


> Just spoke to the Redheaded fella, its going to be hard on the Dare County residents, especially the ones who work in tourist related industries.
> 
> Friday this week will have a dusk high tide at the Point, but the RedHead is worried the Park Service will chain off the ramps if Federal Employees are asked to not come to work.


All small business will hurt , tourism and other , So no need to worry about Pin Rigging and Sight Casting now , Just if they'll have TP in the restrooms


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> All small business will hurt , tourism and other , So no need to worry about Pin Rigging and Sight Casting now , Just if they'll have TP in the restrooms


Likely Jennettes will be closed for till summer.

RedHead is FHB wants to catch a Drum, off the beach this Friday afternoon. 

Oregon Inlet and Hatteras Inlet Charter fellas will have to switch to Commercial fishing if they can.

Sort of a unique situation that Dare County possesses, very few places can restrict travel as efficiently and block undesirables. If there is an Covid-19 Outbreak on the OBX you better believe that sick people will head to larger inland Hospitals if they can maybe Elizabeth City and Norfolk will block them at the Emergency Room Door.

Some hard decisions on who gets care are headed our way.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Garboman said:


> Likely Jennettes will be closed for till summer.
> 
> RedHead is FHB wants to catch a Drum, off the beach this Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


THat comment about hoping Elizabeth City and Norfolk blocking my family is uncalled for. So sorry you cant sit your fat ass out at the point right now. How about showing a little respect and concern for those who live here. Grocery stores are empty... Rental houses were completely booked for the island next week and we dont even have a hospital that can deal with a single person that needs ventilation here. The people coming in mass here were from quaranteed areas likely with infections. What the hell do you want from us. I wish I could redirect them to your town.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Eltonjohn said:


> THat comment about hoping Elizabeth City and Norfolk blocking my family is uncalled for. So sorry you cant sit your fat ass out at the point right now. How about showing a little respect and concern for those who live here. Grocery stores are empty... Rental houses were completely booked for the island next week and we dont even have a hospital that can deal with a single person that needs ventilation here. The people coming in mass here were from quaranteed areas likely with infections. What the hell do you want from us. I wish I could redirect them to your town.


I did show respect speaking with a friend from Hatteras yesterday about his family's outlook. 

I likely have lived on the OBX far longer than you have. I am not hoping any one in need is denied help, but that may be on the horizon. There are OBX tags on my vehicle and if I was not caring for two family members in the Hospital right now up here I would ride my ass down to the Secret Spot and get bowed up Friday along side of my friends.

I do not want anything from you did not ask for anything from anyone, I was commenting on the times we are in. They are making life and death decisions about who gets treated today in Italy and other places more involved with an outbreak than is present this week in the US. 

There are no real quarantined areas in the US at the moment outside of Hospitals and Nursing Homes with patients tested positive for the virus and whether or not the Bridge is Blocked by State Troopers or Dare County Sheriff's the virus will come at some point everywhere before it runs it course or a vaccine is found. Hospitals better get ready everywhere.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

It's a drive-through virus test in va beach and Norfolk. they're not letting people into the hospital unless you're really ****ed up at the moment. If they think you have the virus they quarantine you at home or in a tent in the hospital parking lot depending how bad you are. So if you're locked in dare county Don't leave and come back. If it shows up there it's because a resident brought it back. I think small businesses will be alright in the long run, some sort of hardship relief or legislation will get put in place. Might be tough now but big brother won't let the country fall on its face.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

I am sorry to hear about your family in the Hospital Garboman... yoour post rubbed me the wrong way I might have misunderstood you. I wish you were in your secret spot bowed up right now too. Where did you live when you lived on the OBx? I am from Avon. My family dates back to the old shipwreck days there. Scarboroughs, Prices, and Grays... Im living in nags head these day....I hope this all blows over and we all just get to enjoy the beach soon. Thank sweet baby Jesus they are still selling beer here. Time for some Modelo's


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Eltonjohn said:


> I am sorry to hear about your family in the Hospital Garboman... yoour post rubbed me the wrong way I might have misunderstood you. I wish you were in your secret spot bowed up right now too. Where did you live when you lived on the OBx? I am from Avon. My family dates back to the old shipwreck days there. Scarboroughs, Prices, and Grays... Im living in nags head these day....I hope this all blows over and we all just get to enjoy the beach soon. Sorry if i was aggro. ive been super stressed lately. Time for some Modelo's!


I lived in Rodanthe and Nags Head when I was younger. I had a crush on Tammy Gray back in the day, she was the most beautiful woman on the beach in those days in my eyes. Too bad how things turned out for her.

I fished with Asa Gray (RIP) and the Rodanthe Midgetts in the Pamlico. Rudie Gray is a friend of mine. I cannot think of one OBX family I know that 
are not going suffer from this. One time Michael Midgett (RIP) and I ran up from Rodanthe creek and set nets in front of Bonner Bridge and loaded up with Spanish. Next evening Asa sets in front of us and he loads the boat and we were blocked totally. We learned a little about keeping your mouth shut that day.

Sometimes I type without thinking.

Sorry for your troubles


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*
Oregon Inlet and Hatteras Inlet Charter fellas will have to switch to Commercial fishing if they can.* Fish houses have closed,taking no more fish......................


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Drumdum said:


> *
> Oregon Inlet and Hatteras Inlet Charter fellas will have to switch to Commercial fishing if they can.* Fish houses have closed,taking no more fish......................


That's going to hurt


----------

